# Approaching Fulfillment/Local Printer



## KayHix24 (Jun 15, 2008)

I plan to initially use the services of a local printer. My _artistic_ creativity is minimal meaning I can't draw, but I can do well enough to sketch my idea. I'm sure the printer will tell me what's acceptable but if I sketch my idea/concept and take it to them and they say...make it prettier for print. I still own it right? They've said they will not share or use my concept without permission, but should I have them sign a NDA? I see quite a few of you use fulfillment co. so how does that work with them?

Stanksya!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KayHix24 said:


> I plan to initially use the services of a local printer. My _artistic_ creativity is minimal meaning I can't draw, but I can do well enough to sketch my idea. I'm sure the printer will tell me what's acceptable but if I sketch my idea/concept and take it to them and they say...make it prettier for print. I still own it right? They've said they will not share or use my concept without permission, but should I have them sign a NDA? I see quite a few of you use fulfillment co. so how does that work with them?
> 
> Stanksya!


If you pay for their artwork services, you should own the design. But you should ask them their specific policies on this to be sure.

You can also just find a freelance designer to take your sketch and make it into a design that is ready for screen printing. Places like 99designs are good for this.



> I see quite a few of you use fulfillment co. so how does that work with them?


A fullfillment company prints your t-shirts/warehouses your t-shirts (as opposed to sending them to you), you send the customer orders to them and they ship directly to your customers.

Some fulfillment companies just do the warehousing and fulfillment, some do it all printing/warehousing/fulfilment. Some offer online ecommerce services like store hosting, payment processing, customer service for your customers. Some will print on demand (using DTG printers) like CafePress, Spreadshirt, Zazzle, etc.


----------



## AdamandBen (Jul 9, 2008)

> A fullfillment company prints your t-shirts/warehouses your t-shirts (as opposed to sending them to you), you send the customer orders to them and they ship directly to your customers.
> 
> Some fulfillment companies just do the warehousing and fulfillment, some do it all printing/warehousing/fulfilment. Some offer online ecommerce services like store hosting, payment processing, customer service for your customers. Some will print on demand (using DTG printers) like CafePress, Spreadshirt, Zazzle, etc.


Are these fulfillment companies you are speaking of like cafepress and zazzle etc? Or are there others not as big that will do all this?


----------



## KayHix24 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Rodney,
I appreciate your help, and everyone else on t-shirt forum.

Kim


----------

